# Dark Eldar June Release details



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

To those who aren't watching any other forums, I thought I'd link up the concrete releases we are (according to the headstrong rumor-mongers) getting in june:

Plastic Boxed Sets:
-Razorwing Jet Fighter
-Talos/Cronos
-Venom
-Scourges

Battleforce:
-10 Kabalite Warriors
-10 Wyches
-1 Raider
-3 Reaver Jetbikes

Sources: Portentous and Frgt/10.

My opinion: Although I'd like Scourges instead of Reavers for the BF, it's a close to perfect box for me. Makes me happy that I waited to get my DE. I'll be purchasing 2 BF's, Scourges, Cronuses and enough Venoms for my army.

EDIT:
Both the Void Raven and Grotesques/Wracks (metal) are "done" but were delayed. The former delayed for "fragility issues" and the other because of suspension on tin. The Void Raven issue is according to sources finished, but the original delay until August still stands.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Excellent.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hang on a second. Where are the wracks/grotesque?

If not then what the hell is that first sneak peek picture of on the GW website?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

we have heard / seen the same rumors over and over. just WAIT, the first wave will be announced next week by Wednesday.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> we have heard / seen the same rumors over and over. just WAIT, the first wave will be announced next week by Wednesday.


this is good advice, ignore the release rumors until you can pre order it from GW, till then it could be anything on the list


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Hang on a second. Where are the wracks/grotesque?
> 
> If not then what the hell is that first sneak peek picture of on the GW website?


Edited in. They are finished, that much we know, but unsure how long the tin suspension will delay the brunt of production.

Anyway, the thread was meant for plastic kits only in the first place, I should have mentioned that


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> To those who aren't watching any other forums, I thought I'd link up the concrete releases we are (according to the headstrong rumor-mongers) getting in june:
> 
> Plastic Boxed Sets:
> -Razorwing Jet Fighter
> ...


These threads kill me. :suicide: I feel like I'm about to open up a thread with leaked photographs or some new information that hasn't been circulating the entire internet for 6 weeks now. 

Maybe need week


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

horrid, like i said. GW will be releasing the ADVANCE ORDERS next week, almost assuredly by wednesday.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> horrid, like i said. GW will be releasing the ADVANCE ORDERS next week, almost assuredly by wednesday.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

whered you find that HORRID? any more angles? (like we dont know what it is)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting... I like how it's vaguely reminiscent of the Wraithlol (spelling intentional).


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

A Dark Eldar Battleforce, eh? Will the sprues try to flay the skin from your fingers upon handling them?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

possibly, the normal sprues do that already depending on the models (spiky bits all over)


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I can't wait for new DE stuff.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Can wait to see the pre order stuff on wensday. I hope they dont put bikes in the battleforce as I dont need anymore bikes. LOL But hey what ever I just want new shiny stuff for my army. And please god make the metal wracks go away.... and become plastic.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

My brother's birthday is coming up soon, I might get this for him as he's been asking for some new DE stuff. Or I could buy it for myself, and then taunt it before him.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Or I could buy it for myself, and then taunt it before him.


This sounds more fun. Not to mention more in character with the Dark Eldar themselves.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> This sounds more fun. Not to mention more in character with the Dark Eldar themselves.


What's worse is that my mother will be buying him the Codex. So imagine him getting the codex, then seeing me taunting him with the DE Battleforce? His tears....they would be delicious!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> What's worse is that my mother will be buying him the Codex. So imagine him getting the codex, then seeing me taunting him with the DE Battleforce? His tears....they would be delicious!


Dooooo eeeet! Then post pics!

(Then give him the battleforce)


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Just so you guys know, the Talos/Chronos posted on the first page isn't the official thing, its a self sculpt.

http://talk.tabletopgamingnews.com/index.php?topic=917.0

I must admit i'm actually pretty impressed at how this release has been kept secretive with regards to pictures etc.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Being an impatient fellow I wish June would hurry up so we could get our hands on whatever it is these new models are.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm hoping that the Venom and Voidraven kits are both fully metal. That would be such a kick in the nuts to all the magpies after all the great plastic stuff.

Midnight


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

MrPete said:


> Just so you guys know, the Talos/Chronos posted on the first page isn't the official thing, its a self sculpt.
> 
> http://talk.tabletopgamingnews.com/index.php?topic=917.0
> 
> I must admit i'm actually pretty impressed at how this release has been kept secretive with regards to pictures etc.


+ Rep you solved the riddle.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well by this time tomorrow we should know of some of the stuff they plan to release. Roughly at 11 A.M. British time I belive. Which just happens to be when I am not working so I will find them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

cant wait till tomorrow when they finally release the details of this wave. all i need for most of my main lists is that venom kit, but a battleforce would be nice for the first part too.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I am so freaking hyped right now. It's been a loooooooong time since. Last time was 11 years ago right before Tau launched. It's _that_ bad.

*F5*


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I am so freaking hyped right now. It's been a loooooooong time since. Last time was 11 years ago right before Tau launched. It's _that_ bad.
> 
> *F5*


Yeah, I'm fairly excited too. It's 3:35am here and I'm sitting around waiting for my email... not that I'd be sleeping anyway.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sat at work... constantly refreshing the page.

My manager just asked what is so important that i have to keep refreshing the page every 5 seconds. My Reponse: "The Kabal calls, the cattle of the universe are ready for the slaughter!" - Yeah, she looked at me oddly.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Muahahahahaa

How delighfully snappy. +rep!


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I must admit, IF the preorders do go up today, i'm most curious to see how they do the Razorwing, being as the picture in the codex looks similar to the FW Eldar Nightwing. Would be pretty cool if theres a sliding tab like the Nightwing kit to indicate the Razorwing going flat out.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Sat at work... constantly refreshing the page.
> 
> My manager just asked what is so important that i have to keep refreshing the page every 5 seconds. My Reponse: "The Kabal calls, the cattle of the universe are ready for the slaughter!" - Yeah, she looked at me oddly.


:laugh: My wife gives me those kind of looks all the time. It's an art most women perfect and reserve for their partners. You know, part despairing, part sympathetic, part love and a slight panicked horror that they live with a nerd. :laugh:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> :laugh: My wife gives me those kind of looks all the time. It's an art most women perfect and reserve for their partners. You know, part despairing, part sympathetic, part love and a slight panicked horror that they live with a nerd. :laugh:


I guess im lucky... my partner is texting every 30 minutes going "ARE THEY UP YET?" 

We both collect the same Army... arent we sickingly cute together?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> I guess im lucky... my partner is texting every 30 minutes going "ARE THEY UP YET?"
> 
> We both collect the same Army... arent we sickingly cute together?


You are the true envy of manchild-kind! :laugh:

*cough*


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

She uses me as an excuse collect - but she collected before we met, in fact she didnt mention it until she saw my bitz box (bedroom) at that point - we knew it was love! 

Mind you she really doesnt appreciate being woken up in the middle of the night with a space marine stabbing her in the arse (insert inuendo). I was really in the dog house that time.

But back on topic - THOSE WHO HAVE NOT NOTICED - 2ND WAVE IS UP!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> I guess im lucky... my partner is texting every 30 minutes going "ARE THEY UP YET?"
> 
> We both collect the same Army... arent we sickingly cute together?


Lucky man indeed! :biggrin:


----------

